# Just found out mischa has a heart murmur



## LC91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just went for a vet check for our ten week old spoodle (even though she had been vet checked twice already before we got her) and the vet told us she has a heart Murmur 
Poor little girl. He's not sure how bad it is as we will need to get ultrasounds done. Either the other vet missed it, or it has just occurred (which would be a good thing as then it may disappear).
Devastated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How desperate for you - I hope that further tests give you reassurance that it is not a serious heart condition.
Fortunately she doesn't know and is not worried. She will continue to be a lovely, happy, joy filled puppy - enjoy every day with her and hopefully the two of you have years to come of being best friends.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't be too concerned just yet. It's quite common and often resolves itself.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes heart murmers in puppies are quite common and do usually disappear.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Our Last dog had a heart murmur that righted itself. At the time we naturally thought the worst but she was prescribed Vetmedin purely as a paliative and it helped clear the murmur up. 
When we asked the vet about dissapearing heart murmurs we were told 'Dog hearts aren't like human hearts. These things happen.'

So don't get too down hearted - it's certainly not the problem that it could be in a human.

Hopefully, you'll be moaning about your socks being chewed for a long time yet.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree with what everyone had said. I know how hard it is to not worry. Hugs. I am sure she will be ok. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Definitely upsetting but most likely will turn out to be nothing to worry about. Many people I know get told about odd gallops and murmurs in their hearts each time they see a new doctor. With a pup chances are good it will just go away.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry, not exactly news you want at the vets. However I think you should take comfort in what others have said above, especially that Mischa knows nothing different and is a beautiful happy puppy.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

One thing that's for sure, she is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is so sweet, I hope for you that it is a minor one, good luck with the ultrasound. It does sound as if it is quite common for young pups.


----------



## LC91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone. You all made me feel ALOT better reading the positive messages after the vet.
We will continue to get her checked by the vet and if it's still around by 6months we will go ahead with the ultrasound.
Thanks again


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know you are feeling better.
I think we deserve some photo updates


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know you must still have concerns but just enjoy the day to day with her. And yes pictures well make you feel even better 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I can only echo what others have said. I've heard this is common in pups and often resolves. She looks so happy and is gorgeous obviously not bothered by it.


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Our cockapoo first vet check did not show heart murmur but second check did we were so upset with the news we had to wait 6 months and if still there he would have to have ultra sound but when we went back it had completely gone so dont worry i am sure all will be ok, it is very common in puppies. x


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

thought I'd jump in with everyone else and tell you that most murmurs in puppies are common and usually called "innocent murmurs" and they occur during rapid growth periods, especially around 10 weeks of age.

Try not to worry yourself! Also know that the grade of the murmur doesn't mean a whole lot either. A higher grade murmur isn't any more dangerous than a low grade murmur.

I bet she'll be right as rain next time the vet takes a look. No reason to even jump into getting an ultrasound until around 9 months of age (unless you don't mind the expense). 

I promise these are super common!! HUGS! Don't worry puppy Mommy.

Heart disease isn't going to be a problem at this age and even if the murmur turns out to be something that was missed before and is congenital it won't reduce her life span or limit her ability to have a normal, happy life.

But the chances are it is a transitional "innocent murmur" that will disappear all by itself!


----------

